# Biken rund ums Felsenmeer



## DiaMorph.de (21. Oktober 2006)

Hi!

Bin sehr oft... also so jedes 2. Wochenende am Felsenmeer biken, wer interesse hat mal mitzufahren oder jemand der dies auch tut kann sich gerne mal bei mir melden, würde mich freuen... Fall ein Mädel das noch unter 18 Jare alt ist, das hier liest und auch aus diese Umgebung kommt... soll sie sich doch bitte auch bei mir melden.... Wer ich bin könnt ihr auf meiner HP erfahren: http://www.diamorph.de 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Alex


----------



## Levty (21. Oktober 2006)

Ein "w" zu wenig ;D

Welches Felsenmeer? Es gibt in HD alleine schon zwei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiaMorph.de (21. Oktober 2006)

Achso stimm... wollte ich ja auch noch dazuschreiben...

Das Felsenmeer im Odenwald/Lautertal/Hessen 


Danke für die Hinweise!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Alex


----------



## Rih (21. Oktober 2006)

Ich vermute mal er meint das in Reichenbach oder Reichelsheim , kann das leider nie unterscheiden wie der Ort wirklich heißt. 

@Threadersteller:

Also ich hab zwar so ne CC Schüssel fahre damit aber nicht so ,also leider kein zukünftiger Wegbegleiter  . Aber finden sollte man hier doch schon jemanden.

Gruß Marc

Edith:

Oh wohl ein wenig zu Spät  nunja dann kann man ja den ersten Teil vergessen


----------



## DiaMorph.de (21. Oktober 2006)

Ja genau meine das in Reichenbach 

Hoffe mal das sich da noch jemand meldet... die erste Antwort kam ja ziemlich schnell.


----------



## Mister P. (22. Oktober 2006)

Hi DiaMorph.de,

wenn ich fit wär, würd ich mal mitfahren. Sitz aber im Moment mit nem gebrochenen Bein auf dem Schreibtischstuhl und leider nicht im Sattel. 
Wird auch noch ein Weilchen dauern bis das wieder geht.
Aber mal zur Info, soviel ich weis hat der OMC-Reichenbach ne MTB-Abteilung gegründet. Zumindest hab ich das mal in der Zeitung gelesen.

Greetz


----------



## DiaMorph.de (22. Oktober 2006)

Hi!,

Vielen Dank für die Info... werd mich da mal umhören!


----------



## 4x4 (23. Oktober 2006)

Hi Diamorph,

bin zwar kein W und schon über 18,
wohne aber nur 6 km bergauf von Dir.
Schick mir mal ne PN, dann können wir was ausmachen.
Ich fahr noch Scott comp, warte aber auf mein Cube Stereo 2007.

Hier findust Du übrigens auch Kontakt und ein super Mitfahrangebot:

http://www.melibokus-biker.de/melibokus-biker.de/

Wenn Du Dich im newsletter einträgst bekommst Du am Tag  min 3 Streckenvorschläge.

Gruß,
Reinhard

PS. Nette Fahrzeuge hast Du da auf Deiner page. Ich kenn sie vom vorbeifahren.
Fahre auch mehrere 4x4.


----------



## DiaMorph.de (23. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

Erstmal vielen Dank für den Link!
Also die kommende Woche hab ich sozusagen noch frei (also Ferien)
da bin ich garantiert wieder unterwegs, hoffe nur das das Wetter nicht so bleit wie heute!
Können gerne mal ausmachen, wenn ich was fest geplant geb ich dir einfach mal bescheit.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Alex


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (27. Oktober 2006)

hi,würde auch gerne mal am Felsenmeer fahren gehen. Ich wohne in Heddesheim, wie weit issn des bis zum Felsenmeer, ich war da schon öfters laufen, des ist doch da ,wo ganz oben eine Wirtschaft ist oder?


----------



## DiaMorph.de (27. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
bis zum Felsenmeer sind es von Heddesheim aus ca. 30 km.
Ja eine Wirtschaft gibts da oben auch, obwohl ich noch nie auf die Idee gekommen da essen zu gehen, nach ner Radtour 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Knowledge (27. Oktober 2006)

DiaMorph.de schrieb:


> Hi,
> bis zum Felsenmeer sind es von Heddesheim aus ca. 30 km.
> Ja eine Wirtschaft gibts da oben auch, obwohl ich noch nie auf die Idee gekommen da essen zu gehen, nach ner Radtour
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen Alex




alles klar, 30km gehen ja noch.....muss ich mir mal überlegen


----------



## DiaMorph.de (27. Oktober 2006)

Mach das... Bin jetzt eh erstma 3 wochen wieder in in der Rhön unterwegs...


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (27. Oktober 2006)

DiaMorph.de schrieb:


> Mach das... Bin jetzt eh erstma 3 wochen wieder in in der Rhön unterwegs...



dann mal viel Spaß ...


----------



## chris-2k (28. Oktober 2006)

hey,auch ich bin weder weiblich ,noch 18 jahre,aber ich würde mich gerne mal dazugesellen....bin auch immer am felsenmeer unterwegs,schick mir mal ne pm oder add mich einfach mal in icq

bis dann ,chris


----------



## 4x4 (28. Oktober 2006)

Am Mittwoch sind wir ein Runde im Felsenmeer und näherer Umgebung 
durch den Wald gebrummt.
Bei dem Sommerwetter hat es mir riesig Spaß gemacht. 
Um 15:00 waren auch nicht zu viele Walker unterwegs.
Danke noch mal Alex.

Grüße,
Reinhard


----------



## sharky (29. Oktober 2006)

hallo ich bin eine süße 17jährige maus, 170 groß, 55kg, "größe C" und lange beine, habe lange blonde locken und will unbedingt mit euch allen biken gehen ... und noch vieeeel mehr, vor allem mit DiaMorph...  
wann gehts das erste mal los? 







































ok, durchschaut  aber auch wenn ich das net bin, felsenmeer klingt spannend, was kann man da machen, außer schwimmen?  würde mir das gern mal ansehen sofern man da net nur bugglnunder fahren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiaMorph.de (29. Oktober 2006)

@4x4

Hat mir auch Spaß gemacht, das nächste mal halte ich dann länger durch versprochen  und eine bessere Tour such ich auch noch...

@Sharky
Müssen ja nicht nur buggl runter fahren... hoch ist auch ganz schön 
Könnten das ja verbinden mit ner anderen Tour, mach halt mal einen Vorschlag an was du so gedacht hast.

MfG Alex


----------



## Schwarzer Biker (29. Oktober 2006)

hallo zusammen - also bei der gaststätte (is´n "afrikaner") gibt´s lecker hefeweizen  - da machen wir ab und zu pause, wenn wir die steile rampe von der kuralpe aus hochgeschlängelt sind. ansonsten kenne ich nur 2-3 wege da oben. wäre also auch mal dabei - wenn ihr nen "alten knacker über 30" mitnehmen würdet. wobei nachmittags um 3 bei mir leider nicht geht, da hock ich noch im büro


----------



## 4x4 (29. Oktober 2006)

Die "Kneipe" kann ich nur empfehlen.
Außer Hefeweizen gibt`s auch afrikanisches.

http://www.adas-buka.de/

Freitags gibt´s manchmal Buffet mit afrikanischer Livemusik.
Den Nachtisch muß man sich dann mit afrikanischen Tänzen erst "verdienen".
Da geht die Post ab. Unbdingt vorbestellen. Es gab keinen freien Platz mehr.....

Ich werde erst wieder im Felsenmeer fahren, wenn mein cube mit 140 mm Federweg da ist. Dann machen die Treppen noch mehr Spaß.


----------



## Micro767 (30. Oktober 2006)

sharky schrieb:


> felsenmeer klingt spannend, was kann man da machen, außer schwimmen?  würde mir das gern mal ansehen sofern man da net nur bugglnunder fahren kann



Hallo Sharky ! Das ist auch in meiner Odenwald-Ecke ! Also kein Thema ne Tour zu orgen, mach ich doch gerne bzw. hätte ich da gleich mal ne Idee für  

Parken in Bensheim, zum einrollen nach Heppenheim, die Starkenburg hoch, über die Jägerrast zum Felsenmeer und über den Melibocus oder das Fürstenlager zurück zum Auto geschätzte 55km und ca.1200hm


----------



## chris-2k (30. Oktober 2006)

....ich wäre dabei^^
bin für alles zu haben,hab auch noch bis zum freitag urlaub


----------



## sharky (30. Oktober 2006)

also das klingt doch mal vernünftig  bei mir ist das nächste WE leider blockiert, das übernächste mit vorbehalt, am 19.11. könnt ich wieder, bis dahin kann man das ganze ja auch ausschreiben damit ich net der einzige schwabe bin der ins hessenland einfällt


----------



## Micro767 (31. Oktober 2006)

Also 12.11.06 mit vorbehalt bzw. der 19.11.06 als Termin !?
(am 11.11.06 kann ich nicht)

Weitere Meldungen ?  

Um welche Uhrzeit soll es losgehen ? Diese Frage gilt jenen die einen längeren Anfahrtsweg haben ! 
Kommt wer per Zug ? Dann würden wir uns Bahnhof in Bensheim treffen. Gibts auch kostenlose Parkplätze in der P&R Tiefgarage. Ansonsten würd ich eher den Parklatz vom Obi vorschlagen.

Eintrag ins Last Minute Biking erfolgt im laufe der Woche inkl. Link hier ins Forum.


----------



## 4x4 (31. Oktober 2006)

Am 19.11. bin ich dabei.
12.11. hab ich einem "Baumrettungskurs".............
Bahnhof Bensheim ist auch ok.


----------



## IPC -SIR- (31. Oktober 2006)

Micro767 schrieb:


> über die Jägerrast zum Felsenmeer



Geht das ? Muss man dabei nicht das Lautertal durchqueren, um über Reichenbach aufs Felsenmeer zu kommen ?

Ihr fahrt am besten übers Fürstenlager hoch und über den Melibokus und das Auerbacherschloß zurück nach Bensheim. Parkmöglickkeiten gibt es direkt am Fürstenlager oder zum Beispiel am Kronepark in Auerbach


----------



## Micro767 (31. Oktober 2006)

IPC -SIR- schrieb:


> Geht das ? Muss man dabei nicht das Lautertal durchqueren, um über Reichenbach aufs Felsenmeer zu kommen ?
> 
> Ihr fahrt am besten übers Fürstenlager hoch und über den Melibokus und das Auerbacherschloß zurück nach Bensheim. Parkmöglickkeiten gibt es direkt am Fürstenlager oder zum Beispiel am Kronepark in Auerbach



Klar geht das ! Und natürlich kommst Du dann in Reichenbach unten an und must hochfahren. Sollen ja ein paar km und hm zusammen kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraichgauer (31. Oktober 2006)

Micro767 schrieb:


> 19.11.06 als Termin !?
> Weitere Meldungen ?
> 
> Um welche Uhrzeit soll es losgehen ? Diese Frage gilt jenen die einen längeren Anfahrtsweg haben !



19.11. könnte passen. Und um 10.oo plus / minus 10 Min. könnte 
jeder Schwob    startklar sein. Wir Badener sorgenfür den 
Transit.


----------



## Micro767 (1. November 2006)

Hallo Leutz,

Termin ist für den 19.11.06 10:00 Uhr eingetragen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3521

Also kann wer will sich als Mitfahrer eintragen, Änderungen und Wünsche können wir hier gerne noch bereden !


----------



## sharky (1. November 2006)

kraichgauer schrieb:


> Und um 10.oo plus / minus 10 Min. könnte
> jeder Schwob    startklar sein. Wir Badener sorgenfür den
> Transit.



*räusper* naja, schau mer mal...


----------



## sausesusa (1. November 2006)

hey, 
nehmt ihr auch 'ne 25-jährige mit? - oder bin ich schon zu alt??


----------



## 4x4 (1. November 2006)

wie alt Du wirklich bist, merkst Du erst am Berg...........


----------



## sausesusa (1. November 2006)

4x4 schrieb:


> wie alt Du wirklich bist, merkst Du erst am Berg...........



Na toll...


----------



## kraichgauer (1. November 2006)

sausesusa schrieb:


> hey,
> nehmt ihr auch 'ne 25-jährige mit? - oder bin ich schon zu alt??



Trag dich halt ein und  komm zum Treffpunkt - dein Alter 
interesiert kein Mensch !


----------



## Micro767 (2. November 2006)

erst wenn ein Teilnehmer älter sein sollte als ich werden wir uns Gedanken darüber machen aber vieleicht sollten wir ein Mindestalter einführen !  

Die Jungenspritzer sind meist zu schnell für meinen Geschmack !


----------



## 4x4 (2. November 2006)

Sind graue Schläfen erlaubt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (2. November 2006)

@kraichgauer 

Da hab ich Dich jetzt wohl um einiges Jünger gemacht   in dem ich dachte Du seist jünger als ich  Da haben wir uns doch gut gehalten 

@all
Es darf jeder mit der sich die Strecke zutraut und in einer Gruppe fahren kann.


----------



## kraichgauer (2. November 2006)

Micro767 schrieb:


> @kraichgauer
> 
> Da hab ich Dich jetzt wohl um einiges Jünger gemacht   in dem ich dachte Du seist jünger als ich  Da haben wir uns doch gut gehalten
> 
> ...



Sehr gut !


----------



## sausesusa (2. November 2006)

kraichgauer schrieb:


> Trag dich halt ein und  komm zum Treffpunkt - dein Alter
> interesiert kein Mensch !



Oh danke!  
So wirklich ernst habe ich die Frage auch nicht gemeint.


----------



## sharky (2. November 2006)

kraichgauer schrieb:


> Trag dich halt ein und  komm zum Treffpunkt - dein Alter
> interesiert kein Mensch !



naja, bei deinem alter musst du das ja sagen, sonst fragt nachher noch einer, wie alt DU bist


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. November 2006)

Ich trag mich mal ein, das liegt ja sehr S-Bahn-freundlich.
Hoffe, daß ich bis dahin meine Erkältung wieder los bin, die ich mir letzten Sonntag eingebrockt habe.
Dieses Mal macht Ihr nicht so viele Reifen kaputt, ja?


----------



## Micro767 (3. November 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ich trag mich mal ein, das liegt ja sehr S-Bahn-freundlich.
> Hoffe, daß ich bis dahin meine Erkältung wieder los bin, die ich mir letzten Sonntag eingebrockt habe.
> Dieses Mal macht Ihr nicht so viele Reifen kaputt, ja?



Genau deshalb dar Bahnhof als Treffpunkt  

Gute Besserung !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (3. November 2006)

@FF
jaja, so viel zum thema arbeiten am WE und keine zeit haben, krank isser und will net aufs bike  wahrscheinlich ein harmloser schnupfen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. November 2006)

Danke, Dirk! Fisch hat schon recht: Ist eine normale Erkältung, keine Grippe, Durchmarsch oder schlimmeres. Schätze, in ein paar Tagen merk ich nix mehr.

An Sharky: War heute morgen wirklich in der Kanzlei und hab heute mittag eine vierstündige Übungsklausur über einen Kommunalverfassungsstreit schreiben dürfen. Warst Du jetzt allein unterwegs? Wieso hattest Du eigentlich schon wieder frei?


----------



## sharky (3. November 2006)

@FF
also ich sprach von SAMSTAG ne runde fahren, nicht FREITAG!!  
wenn du doch zeit haben solltest dann meld dich einfach, schlage den stockbronner um 11.00 vor, dann ein paar spitzkehren zum neckartal runter und ab die post


----------



## Schwarzer Biker (4. November 2006)

...was´n die jägerrast? - seh ich das richtig, daß der großteil der leuts hier schon zusammen gefahren ist? na mal sehn, bin noch bissel skeptisch, ob ich das konditionell packe. 1200 hm hatte ich dieses jahr noch nie! die starkenburg bin ich bis jetzt nur 1x mit´m auto hoch. aber das ist wohl ne ganz schöne steigung oder? und der rest? ist das dann überwiegend teer oder mehr wald und trails? mal gucken wie oft ich die nächsten 2 wochen zum radeln komme (nachher kommt die lamperia ans rad für die dunkle jahreszeit) und ob ich dann evtl. mit meinem hardtail mitmache - und wenn ich dann zu tot bin, kann ich am felsenmeer ja noch abbrechen und von dort entweder heimrollen (geht dann nur bergab) oder ich laß den meli aus und fahr schon mal nach bensheim


----------



## sharky (4. November 2006)

Schwarzer Biker schrieb:


> seh ich das richtig, daß der großteil der leuts hier schon zusammen gefahren ist?


micro767, kraichgauer, geisterfahrer und ich sind schon das eine oder andere bzw das eine und das andere mal mit einander gefahren  den rest kenn ich / wir auch nicht, ist aber net weiter schlimm, von uns beißt ja keiner


----------



## kraichgauer (4. November 2006)

sharky schrieb:


> .... ist aber net weiter schlimm, von uns beißt ja keiner



.... und was steht da unter d e i n e m  Nick ?


----------



## sharky (4. November 2006)

kraichgauer schrieb:


> .... und was steht da unter d e i n e m  Nick ?



da steht "ganz lieb"  wo ist der widerspruch??  du verwirrst mich!


----------



## Micro767 (6. November 2006)

Schwarzer Biker schrieb:


> ...was´n die jägerrast? - seh ich das richtig, daß der großteil der leuts hier schon zusammen gefahren ist? na mal sehn, bin noch bissel skeptisch, ob ich das konditionell packe. 1200 hm hatte ich dieses jahr noch nie! die starkenburg bin ich bis jetzt nur 1x mit´m auto hoch. aber das ist wohl ne ganz schöne steigung oder? und der rest? ist das dann überwiegend teer oder mehr wald und trails? mal gucken wie oft ich die nächsten 2 wochen zum radeln komme (nachher kommt die lamperia ans rad für die dunkle jahreszeit) und ob ich dann evtl. mit meinem hardtail mitmache - und wenn ich dann zu tot bin, kann ich am felsenmeer ja noch abbrechen und von dort entweder heimrollen (geht dann nur bergab) oder ich laß den meli aus und fahr schon mal nach bensheim



Hallo Schwarzer Biker !

Die Jägerrast ist ein Unterstand an einer riessen Kreuzung mitten im Wald, da laufen glaub ich 7 Wege zusammen, unteranderem 2 grosse Vernwanderwege. Also nix besonderes  

Die Strecke hat sehr wenig Teer Anteil aber fast nur Waldautobahn, keine richtigen Trails. Es gibt um die 4 Möglichkeiten zum Abkürzen aber ich glaub nicht das jemand das wirklich braucht. Hardtails fahren glaub ich auch schon min. 2 Stück mit. 

Zu den 4 eingetragenen Mitfahrern kommen noch bisher ca.3 Leutz dazu.


----------



## CoreTec (6. November 2006)

ach mensch!  

Ich will da auch mitfahrn  - muss an dem Tag aber zum "Weingipfel" in HN. Ich wollte doch noch an meiner Sturztechnik arbeiten  Dann muss ich eben auf die nächste Tour warten...

Wünsch euch schon mal top Wetter und keine Pannen


----------



## sharky (6. November 2006)

@nic
hast brandwache bei dem event? hab auch überlegt welchen terminwunsch ich äußern soll, aber da ich samstags hingehe hab ich eben den 19. zum biken propagier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoreTec (6. November 2006)

So schauts aus - verdampft! Und ich hab mich da auch nur eintragen lassen, weil sich sonst keiner gemeldet hat. Nu gut, da stand dieser Termin hier noch nicht fest. Und Wein kann ich auch nicht ausstehn. Da krieg ich immer Sodbrennen von.  
Aber vielleicht bekomm ich dann wenigstens die neue Weinkönigin zu Gesicht - möglicherweise lohnt sich es dann doch  
Schon praktisch, wenn die Umkleide gleich hinter der Bühne ist...


----------



## sharky (7. November 2006)

CoreTec schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht bekomm ich dann wenigstens die neue Weinkönigin zu Gesicht - möglicherweise lohnt sich es dann doch


naja, schau mal in die zeitung oder das www. ich hab sie gesehen...  :kotz: 



CoreTec schrieb:


> Schon praktisch, wenn die Umkleide gleich hinter der Bühne ist...


nunja, ob man sich das freiwillig antun will... flagge drüber und denken, es ist fürs vaterland


----------



## kraichgauer (7. November 2006)

sharky schrieb:


> Was "ihr" so alles für euer Vaterland macht.


----------



## Schwarzer Biker (7. November 2006)

weingipfel? evtl. wär das ja auch was für mich - so´n liebliches stöffchen trink ich ja auch "als emol" ganz gern 
nene - also ich denk mal, es klappt und ich fahre auch mit. nen kumpel ist wohl auch dabei


----------



## CoreTec (8. November 2006)

kraichgauer schrieb:


> Was "ihr" so alles für euer Vaterland macht.



Hey, immerhin hatte ich seit ungelogenen acht Jahren keinen "Feindkontakt" mehr! Da nimmt man gern mal was in Kauf - obwohl, hab ja meine zwei Schätzchen im Schlafzimmer stehn. Die reichen mir vollkommen  

Und dass ihr mir schön fleissig Bilderchen macht und postet, damit ich sehn kann was ich alles verpasst hab


----------



## Gerald (8. November 2006)

Ich würde am Wochenende das Felsenmmer meiden. Es ist ein beliebtes Familienausflugsziel, zu jeder Jahreszeit und dementsprechend belebt.

Bei "Biken RUND ums F-Meer" ist eine schöne Tour von Bensem aus den Höhenweg oben am Schönberger Sportplatz, Fürstenlager entlang zum F-Meer, diese Richtung Beedenkirchener Parkplatz kreuzen und dann sich hinter Brandau zur 9-kirchener Höhe druchschlagen.

Gerald


----------



## jatschek (8. November 2006)

Bei dem Wetter gehts. Da ist nicht soviel Betrieb. Und wenn dann rennen die nur in unmittelbarer Nähe der Felsen rum. Sprich die sind nur bei Hochfahrten "im Weg" und da hat man ja genügend Zeit auszuweichen. ;-)


----------



## sharky (8. November 2006)

CoreTec schrieb:


> Hey, immerhin hatte ich seit ungelogenen acht Jahren keinen "Feindkontakt" mehr!




daher die schwielen an den händen  ich würd sagen "helm" auf und ab in den "schützengraben"

ok, wir sind absolut OT


----------



## Micro767 (9. November 2006)

jatschek schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter gehts. Da ist nicht soviel Betrieb. Und wenn dann rennen die nur in unmittelbarer Nähe der Felsen rum. Sprich die sind nur bei Hochfahrten "im Weg" und da hat man ja genügend Zeit auszuweichen. ;-)



Im Sommer ist selbst unter der Woche immer recht viel los ! Beliebtes Ziel für Schulausflüge der Grundschulen !

Selbst Busse voler Japaner und ab und ein paar Americaner sind dort anzutreffen.

Wir werden den Hauptwanderweg hochfahren und oben warten falls jemand das ganze auch runter und nochmal hoch fahren will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. November 2006)

Hmm... Slalom mit beweglichen Hindernissen...


----------



## sharky (9. November 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Hmm... Slalom mit beweglichen Hindernissen...



das kannst auch in der fußgängerzone in MOS haben


----------



## 4x4 (10. November 2006)

Ich glaub da wird schon fleißig trainiert.........

http://www.melibokus-biker.de/melibokus-biker.de/touren/geplante/index.html

Müßte unsere Tour sein, 55 km........
Tour Nr.: 1864

Interessant ist die Bewertung und die Fahrzeit von "magicjuergen".


----------



## Schwarzer Biker (10. November 2006)

...busse voller japaner? hab ich da oben noch nie gesehen - zumal´s bis auf das kleine kiosk gar keine souvenirständchen gibt. aber cool - vieleicht werden wir ja sogar von denen fotografiert????


----------



## kraichgauer (11. November 2006)

Wenn das wirklich so toll ist dort oben an eurem Felsen mehr, gibts dann auch 
ne kleine Sightseeingtour für die Touristen aus dem südlichen Odenwald ?
Wenn man schon mal da ist.... 
Wer weiss wann wir nochmals dahin kommen!


----------



## Schwarzer Biker (11. November 2006)

das ist halt eine riesige ansammlung von felsen... der sage nach entstanden, weil sich 2 riesen mit steinen beschmissen haben (oder so ähnlich irgendwie)
naja, auf jeden fall haben die römer das gebiet als steinbruch genutzt - aus der zeit liegt auch noch eine behauene säule dort. ansonsten halt besonders für kiddies sehr spassig zum klettern. und zwischendurch sind teilweise schöne trails zum runterfahren.

ich weiß jetzt net genau wo die kollegen die hochfahrt geplant haben, aber normalerweise sollten wir den weg hoch alles zu sehen bekommen. soooo groß isses jetzt auch nich. bergab bist´de in 2 min. den wanderweg runtergefahren. bergauf weiß ich nicht, weil ich normalerweise von der anderen seite ankomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasti (11. November 2006)

4x4 schrieb:


> Ich glaub da wird schon fleißig trainiert.........
> 
> http://www.melibokus-biker.de/melibokus-biker.de/touren/geplante/index.html
> 
> ...



Naj, der Jürgen ist eher einer der schnellen Fahrern bei den Melibikern. Ich bin die Tour auch schon gefahren und könnte die auch leichter einstellen.


----------



## sharky (11. November 2006)

kraichgauer schrieb:


> Wenn das wirklich so toll ist dort oben an eurem Felsen mehr, gibts dann auch
> ne kleine Sightseeingtour für die Touristen aus dem südlichen Odenwald ?




du wohnst sagenhafte 3km südlicher als ich und ich wohn schon nimmer im odenwald also hör endlich auf zu behaupten daß wir ausm odenwald kommen 

wir sind keine badenser!!!


----------



## kraichgauer (11. November 2006)

sharky schrieb:


> du wohnst sagenhafte 3km südlicher als ich und ich wohn schon nimmer im odenwald also hör endlich auf zu behaupten daß wir ausm odenwald kommen
> 
> wir sind keine badenser!!!



Aber Hallo, badisch un stolz druff !  
Hasch awe recht "badenser" sen mer net !
Ihr Wärdeberger seid doch bloss neidisch weil ihr nix hebt vun 
dem scheene Oudewald.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. November 2006)

sharky schrieb:


> du wohnst sagenhafte 3km südlicher als ich und ich wohn schon nimmer im odenwald also hör endlich auf zu behaupten daß wir ausm odenwald kommen
> 
> wir sind keine badenser!!!



Stimmt, simmer net. Genausowenig wie es Heilbronnser gibt, gibt es Badenser.


----------



## CoreTec (12. November 2006)

Heilbronner - Mosbacher - Odenwälder ...

Warum denn so kleinlich? Sind wir denn nicht alle Deutschland?


----------



## sharky (12. November 2006)

CoreTec schrieb:


> Sind wir denn nicht alle Deutschland?



wir schon, aber was ist mit den badensern   


@rich
heinsheim ist rein politisch gesehen nach wie vor württembergisch


----------



## kraichgauer (12. November 2006)

sharky schrieb:


> @rich
> heinsheim ist rein politisch gesehen nach wie vor württembergisch



,    ..... aber das Herz schlägt für Baden 


auch auf die Gefahr hin dass ich die erste Panne bei der Tour
hab : bei dem sch.... Wetter könnte man das Bike mal
durch checken. Und ab in die  Kellerwerkstatt....


----------



## Micro767 (13. November 2006)

4x4 schrieb:


> Ich glaub da wird schon fleißig trainiert.........
> 
> http://www.melibokus-biker.de/melibokus-biker.de/touren/geplante/index.html
> 
> ...



Hi !

Nee die Tour paßt nicht ganz, könnten wir aber auch einbauen, mit Licht am Rad und nem Stop für´s Abendessen  

Die Tour 1864 scheint mir am vorderen Rand des Odenwald entlang zu gehen von Seeheim-Jugendheim nach Heppenheim und wieder zurück, der Burgenweg ist ein ausgeschildeter Wanderweg, der zwischen durch ganz schön fies sein kann.

Wir dagegen fahren ca. 5km auf nem flachen Radweg nach Heppenheim, auf Kopsteinpflaster hoch zur Starkenburg, um dann auf guten Wald und Wanderwegen in die Tiefen des Odenwaldes  ans Felsenmeer. Der Rückweg wird und dann Richtung Melibocus führen, ob wir hochfahren oder lieber durch das flachere Fürstenlager, entscheiden wir dann.


----------



## kraichgauer (14. November 2006)

Hi Dirk, wie lange hast du beim letzten mal von Bensheim (Lampertheim) 
nach Neckarelz gebraucht (als die vielen Sonntagsfahrer unterwegs 
waren)?  Und wie lange dauerts wenn alles flutscht ?
Mein Routenplaner meint man bräuchte dafür knapp 2 h !
Kann das sein ?


----------



## Micro767 (15. November 2006)

Frühmorgens hab ich 75-80 Minuten gebraucht incl. der kleinen extra Runde in Neckarelz.  
Auf der Heimfahrt waren ja nur die Sonntagsfahrer vor mir auf ihrem Heimweg, das hat dann echt Nerven gekopstet bis Heidelberg und es waren dann auch locker 90-105 Minuten.  

Wenn Du mal auf der Autobahn bist geht es ganz schnell, trotz Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (15. November 2006)

8 Leutz sind wir schon !

2 kommen vieleicht noch extra aus Bad Hersfeld, leider bisher nur 1 Mädel, Sanne und Tom können an dem Sonntag leider nicht.

Das Wetter scheint ganz gut zu bleiben, Bewölkt bei +12°C sind heute in der Vorhersage für Sonntag.


----------



## sharky (15. November 2006)

leutz, ich kann zu 99% am sonntag NICHT mitkommen


----------



## Micro767 (16. November 2006)

wäre aber schade !


----------



## Micro767 (16. November 2006)

so in etwa wird die Tour am Sontag aussehen   das Ende der Tour ist natürlich mehr als offen, bei dieser Tour habe ich am Ende abgebrochen und bin nicht mehr den Melibocus ganz rauf.


----------



## 4x4 (16. November 2006)

Sieht in der Grafik brutaler aus, als es ist..........
Das Wetter wird auch gut.

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/9646.html

Grüße aus dem Frühling


----------



## Micro767 (17. November 2006)

Kurze Anfahrtsbeschreibung per Auto:

Von der A5 Abfahrt Besheim, Richtung Odenwald, das sind die paar Hügel die man von da schon sehen sollte. Als gerade aus, unter der Bahnlinie durch, da gehts dann links hoch und man sieht schon den Bahnhof. Am Bahnhof vorbei und direkt danach links (Linksabbiegerspur) vor der Bahnlinie links ins kostenlose Parkhaus !


----------



## sharky (18. November 2006)

Werde morgen zu 100% daheim bleiben  

wünsche euch viel spaß bei der tour, das wetter ist ja genial


----------



## Schwarzer Biker (18. November 2006)

...also der kumpel von mir kommt leider auch net. spielt lieber fußball - tststs. ich kenn leut!!!!
hoffentlich isses wetter net so wie im moment. naja, ich werd mal meinen krempel zusammensuchen, net daß ich morgen zu spät bin! um die uhrzeit steh ich normalerweise grad erst auf (wenn überhaupt).


----------



## Micro767 (18. November 2006)

Heute Morgen war das Wetter perfekt ! Sonnenschein bei 16°C, nach 13 Uhr zogen Wolken auf blieb aber trocken bis um 16:30 da fielen ein paar Tropfen. Temperatur viel bis um 15:30 auf 12°C  

Fahrrad ist schon im Auto  

Ich werd morgen früh noch mal hier vorbei schauen und nach PN oder Emails ausschau halten. 

Leider kommt Sharky nicht mit, z.G. aber ist das bisher die einzige Absage von den Leuten die hier im Forum zugesagt hatten. Ausserhalb vom Forum kommen vieleicht noch 2 von denen ich bisher weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. November 2006)

Mein Zug kommt erst um 10.03 an, da seid ihr hoffentlich noch da...

Bis morgen!


----------



## 4x4 (18. November 2006)

Ich komme auf jeden Fall.

Regen gibts evtl., aber erst Nachmittag, da sind wir längst wieder vor dem Ofen.
Dafür 20er Rückenwind ab der Starkenburg und Temperaturen um 10°+.

http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/uebersicht.php?id=10729&id2=10729&ort=Bensheim

Ist doch super für Mitte November.


----------



## Micro767 (18. November 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Mein Zug kommt erst um 10.03 an, da seid ihr hoffentlich noch da...
> 
> Bis morgen!



Klar sind wir da noch da ! Ihr habt das letzte mal ja auch auf mich etwas warten müssen


----------



## Micro767 (19. November 2006)

+8°C Bewölkt

Strassen trocknen bereits zu 60% ab, es hat also schon geregnet heute Nacht.

Bis nach her !


----------



## 4x4 (19. November 2006)

War eine schöne Tour, 
sehr harmonisch vom Leistungsniveau.
Ich glaube es waren ca. 1000 Höhenmeter und 40 km, weil wir bei Bedenkirchen abgebrochen haben und nach Bensheim zurückgefahren sind.
Leider hat´s am Parkplatz- Römerstraße angefangen zu regnen.
Dirk war ein guter Gide und ich hab als Odenwälder mal wieder schöne neue Strecken kennengelert.
Von Autobahn bis singletrail, Baumstämme,15 cm tief Schlamm und Platten war alles dabei.

Gutes Duschen,
Reinhard

Beim nächten Mal bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## sharky (19. November 2006)

warum seid ihr alle so sauber?  


@FF
das LR diesmal richtig rum reingemacht?    


wäre gern mitgekommen, aber der tag im bett / couch tat auch mal gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraichgauer (19. November 2006)

sharky schrieb:


> ..... das wetter ist ja genial



Danke, aber so hab ich das nicht empfunden.


War `ne tolle Tour in `ner schönen Herbstlandschaft bis der Regen kam.
Hast du  gut gemacht, Dirk , und das Team war auch OK !  - Danke. 

Das Ganze könnte man bestimmt im Frühjahr oder Sommer nochmals
o h n e den Regen machen..... und dann zu natürlich bis zu Ende fahrn.


----------



## Micro767 (20. November 2006)

Danke ! Danke !  

Klar können wir das gerne wiederholen und dann hoffentlich bei schönerem Wetter und weniger Schlamm 

@Sharky Du hast gefehlt ! Ein schönes Schlammloch hätten wir bestimmt gefunden in das Du hättest rein schlidern können


----------



## CoreTec (20. November 2006)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Danke ! Danke !
> 
> Klar können wir das gerne wiederholen und dann hoffentlich bei schönerem Wetter und weniger Schlamm



Auf jeden Fall - ich will da auch mitfahrn. Das Felsenmeer hätt ich auch gern mal gesehn. Gibts noch mehr Pics  ?


----------



## big block (20. November 2006)

tach gemeinde,

so hab mich jetzt auch angemeldet...

danke 4x4 von wegen:
sehr harmonisch vom Leistungsniveau  

das tut dem novizen gut  
ich fand die tour und die truppe prima und bin gerne wieder dabei


----------



## crazymtb (20. November 2006)

Hi Jungs  
Dann bin ich ja froh, dass ihr auch ohne Mädel(s) Spaß hattet   . Leider hats mich mit ner dicken fetten Erkältung erwischt , daher konnte ich nicht mit biken  

@ Dirk
Na ... das wär doch was ... Guide als Zweitjob  
Eure thanks an Dirk, kann ich gut verstehen. Er führt mich auch immer gut die Odenwälder Bersche rauf und runter  

Hoffe, dass ich das nächste Mal mit von Partie bin.

So long
C.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. November 2006)

War super!

@ Couchpotato: Ja, hab ich. Und dank Ritch hab ich auch meine Brille und Handschuhe nicht verloren. Aber irgendjemand muß meinen Reifenheber abgerissen haben, der ist auf einmal so kurz. Du weißt nicht zuuufällig, wer das war?

Danke auch für die Mitfahrgelegenheit, Ritch! So trocken wäre ich sonst sicher nicht angekommen.

Bin auch gerne wieder dabei. Truppe, Streckenwahl und Tempo waren genau richtig. Bisher ist sogar der erwartete große Schnupfen ausgeblieben.  

Gruß,   Geisterfahrer


----------



## Schwarzer Biker (21. November 2006)

stimmt! schnupfen hab ich auch keinen bekommen... obwohl - es waren doch zeitweise 20 grad!!! ...also zumindest "GEFÜHLTE" 

und bei neuen touren bin ich bestimmt auch gerne wieder dabei - hat echt spass gemacht. 


alla dann haut rein!


----------



## Micro767 (22. November 2006)

Also Ideen hätte ich da noch einige für schöne Touren, 2 davon auch schon auf ner Karte eingetragen und min. 1 mal abgefahren.


----------



## big block (22. November 2006)

ja! ja!  
an welche strecken hattest du denn gedacht?

vielleicht fällt mir ja der ein oder andere "geheime"   singletrail dazu ein


----------



## Micro767 (22. November 2006)

Eine sehr schöne Strecke ist die bereits am Sonntag erwähnte Tour nach Lindenfels auf die Burg, besonders bei Sonnenschein und wenn Bauernmarkt in Lindenfels ist.

Eine weitere wäre über dir Juhöhe, nach Absteinach - Wadl Michelstadt - über die Tromm - Fürth und zurück.

Oder Weinheim - Hemsbach - Heppenheim - Bensheim - Melibocus - Burg Frankenstein - die Rinne und per Bahn zurück.

Oder von cracymtb aus zur Neunkirchnerhöhe und zurück oder auch weiter nach Bensheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4x4 (22. November 2006)

Ala gleich auf den Tisch damit.
Da beim letzten Mal alle gesund geblieben sind können wir doch gleich wieder  starten.
Ich hab heute einen MTB-Artikel aus der Frankfurter R. gelesen.
2200 Höhenmeter, 75 km, vereint alle Ausflugsziele der Bergstraße......
Wie wär`s damit 

http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt_u...3bcb07009372aff579fcd270e08c2cd&em_cnt=962614

Grüße,
Reinhard


----------



## big block (22. November 2006)

hört sich nicht schlecht an, ich fahr normalerweise weniger "raumgreifend" mit fokus auf lecker strecken

hätte noch eine idee:
start parkplatz balkhausen -> offroad rüber ins stettbachtal -> waldweg hoch nach ober beerbach -> strasse zum frankenstein -> rinne runter -> strasse wieder hoch -> langer singletrail über magnetfelsen bis runter nach seeheim -> oberhalb seeheim über goldschmidts park und querung stettbachtal hoch zum schloß heiligenberg -> singeltrail runter nach seeheim -> waldweg hoch zum melibokus -> singeltrail bis zum parkplatz balkhausen  schätze ca. 2,5 -3h fahrzeit mit spaßgarantie

und?


----------



## Micro767 (22. November 2006)

4x4 schrieb:


> Ala gleich auf den Tisch damit.
> Da beim letzten Mal alle gesund geblieben sind können wir doch gleich wieder  starten.
> Ich hab heute einen MTB-Artikel aus der Frankfurter R. gelesen.
> 2200 Höhenmeter, 75 km, vereint alle Ausflugsziele der Bergstraße......
> ...



Die kenn ich ! Packe ich aber nicht an einem Tag, das weiß ich jetzt schon !

Einen Teil der Strecke bin ich bereits öfter gefahren, zwischen Weinheim - Bensheim, das Kloster Lorsch würd ich aber fast auslassen oder als Halbzeit nehmen, da gibts im Sommer lecker Eis


----------



## big block (22. November 2006)

4x4 schrieb:


> Ala gleich auf den Tisch damit.
> Da beim letzten Mal alle gesund geblieben sind können wir doch gleich wieder  starten.
> Ich hab heute einen MTB-Artikel aus der Frankfurter R. gelesen.
> 2200 Höhenmeter, 75 km, vereint alle Ausflugsziele der Bergstraße......
> ...



2200hm? 75km? aua....hust.... vielleicht nächstes jahr mit weniger wampe


----------



## crazymtb (22. November 2006)

Na, da hat ja schon einer den LINK http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt_und_hessen/freizeittipps/mountainbike_touren/ in der FrankfurterRundschau entdeckt  
Da gibt es jede Menge Touren zum austoben  
Ich persönlich würde gerne mal die HahnenkammTour kennenlernen, schätze nur mal, dass dies erst nächstes Jahr wieder was wird.
Aber es gibt ja auch noch andere schöne Winterstrecken.
So long
C.


----------



## Micro767 (22. November 2006)

9 Burgen ein Kloster !

Teil 1
Weinheim Bahnhof â Ruine Windeck â Wachenburg â Birkenau â Lustbrunnen â Waldner-Turm â Kreuzberg â Laudenbach â Heppenheim â Starkenburg â Heppenheim â Lorsch / Kloster 

Teil 2
Bensheim â Kirchberg â FÃ¼rstenlager â Auerbach â Schloss Auerbach â Commoder Weg â Schloss Alsbach â DarsberghÃ¼tte â BalkhÃ¤user Tal â Schloss Heiligenberg â Seeheim â Ruine Tannenberg â Burg Frankenstein â Eberstadt Bahnhof.

Teil 1 ist an einem Tag schÃ¶n fahrbar, man streiche Wachenburg und Windeck und schon hat man meine "grosse Hausstrecke" die ich dieses Jahr glaub ich nicht mal 1mal gefahren bin  

Teil 2 ist ja fast der Vorschlag von big block


----------



## big block (22. November 2006)

Teil 2
Bensheim  Kirchberg  Fürstenlager  Auerbach  Schloss Auerbach  Commoder Weg  Schloss Alsbach  Darsberghütte  Balkhäuser Tal  Schloss Heiligenberg  Seeheim  Ruine Tannenberg  Burg Frankenstein  Eberstadt Bahnhof.

Teil 2 ist ja fast der Vorschlag von big block [/QUOTE]

hm... jein... die strecken kenn ich (ist ja genau mein revier) kommt halt drauf an welchen der vielen wege man nimmt, sonst radelt man nur die waldautobahnen zwischen den anlaufpunkten, dann hat man zwar auch strecke und höhenmeter aber eben weniger spaß gehabt. ich hab versucht möglichst viele geile streckenabschnitte zu kombinieren. das läßt sich dann auch mit beliebig vielen schlenkern ergänzen... soweit die beine tragen


----------



## Micro767 (23. November 2006)

Moin Moin,

ich hab mir mal meine Wanderkarten mit ins Büro genommen und zeichne gerade die grosse 77,67 km und 2223 hm Tour ein. Mal schaun wie die zum Schuß auf dem Papier aussieht.


----------



## Micro767 (23. November 2006)

Teil 1 der Strecke läuft dann doch recht viel paralell meiner Tour, es wurde viel wert auf Weitblick und eben der Sehenswürdigkeiten gelegt. 

Vieleicht komme ich dieses Jahr nochmal dazu den Teil abzufahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4x4 (23. November 2006)

Dirk, der  Vorschlag mit der langen Strecke war eher eine Provokation.
Ich finde die Tour etwas zu heftig.
Vielleicht im Frühling, wenn wir alle vorgeschlagenen Strecken abgefahren sind.
Dann sind wir fitt genug. Ich finde für`s nächste die route von big block mit den singletrail-Einlagen gut:



big block schrieb:


> hört sich nicht schlecht an, ich fahr normalerweise weniger "raumgreifend" mit fokus auf lecker strecken
> 
> hätte noch eine idee:
> start parkplatz balkhausen -> offroad rüber ins stettbachtal -> waldweg hoch nach ober beerbach -> strasse zum frankenstein -> rinne runter -> strasse wieder hoch -> langer singletrail über magnetfelsen bis runter nach seeheim -> oberhalb seeheim über goldschmidts park und querung stettbachtal hoch zum schloß heiligenberg -> singeltrail runter nach seeheim -> waldweg hoch zum melibokus -> singeltrail bis zum parkplatz balkhausen  schätze ca. 2,5 -3h fahrzeit mit spaßgarantie
> ...



Davon kenne ich noch garnichts.
Aber das heißst ja garnichts, weil es wieder drauf ankommen wird, wer wann kann.
Bei mir sieht`s schon leider die nächsten beiden Wochenenden mau aus.
Am So. den 17. hätte ich wieder Zeit.


----------



## Micro767 (24. November 2006)

den ich gleich ausnutzte hier auf der Arbeit mal was sinnvolles zu machen  

Besonders weil ja Teil 1 fast eine Strecke ist die ich schon relative oft gefahren bin, doch nach dem Eintragen in die Karte läuft vieles parallel zu dem Weg den ich sonst fahre.

Termine find ich jetzt auch nur noch kurzfristig und stark Wetter abhängig. Ich weiß heute noch nicht on ich morgen fahren kann obwohl das Wetter toll werden soll dieses Wochende, na ja ne kl. Hausrunde im Flachland geht bestimmt.

Ich werd mich jetzt mal an Teil 2 machen und schauen ob ich den Weg auf der Karte finde   im Teil 1 hab ich ein Stück nach der Starkenburg der mir nicht so 100% ist.


----------



## Karl.MTB (24. November 2006)

Ich habe eine Notebook Li-Akku mit 3 Zellen. Nur, wie soll ich ihn anschließen. Es gibt einen etwas größeren Kontakt und 8 kleine Kontakte. Gibt es für diese Kontakte spezielle Adapterstecker?


----------



## 4x4 (24. November 2006)

Vielleicht am hinteren Bremszug, dann ist der Widerstand geringer.
Wo der große drankommt ist doch klar!


----------



## Schwarzer Biker (24. November 2006)

also ich werde wohl jetzt am sonntag nochmal ne kleine runde am felsenmeer fahren. möchte nochmal den trail hinterm ohlyturm runter versuchen. werde aber nur hutzelstraße - kuralpe - felsenmeer - evtl. ruine tannenberg - ober-beerbach - hutzelstraße fahren. werd´ ich aber erst am so. spontan entscheiden, da es am samstag abend wahrscheinlich etwas später wird... naja, und danach werde ich dann wahrscheinlich auch nur noch nen paar kleine runden zwischen weihnachtsmarkt - glühwein - gans essen - lebkuchen usw. einschieben. fröhölische woihnachd iw-werall!!!


----------



## Micro767 (25. November 2006)

Hier hab ich das Höhenprofil von unserer 19.11.06 Regentour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Biker (25. November 2006)

"Regentour" - da werden wir noch in Jahren von erzählen


----------



## jatschek (25. November 2006)

Was stellt den höchsten Punkt dar? Der Parkplatz oben beim Felsenmeer? 

Wenn nein weist du zufällig wie hoch das Felsenmeer bzw. Melibokus sind?


----------



## Micro767 (25. November 2006)

lt. Kompass Karte sind es 515 Meter


----------



## Schwarzer Biker (26. November 2006)

...ohlyturm ist auf 514 m


----------



## 4x4 (26. November 2006)

max Puls 186 ist schon gut.............

Ich dachte auch, dass der Meli der höchste Berg hier in der Nähe ist.
Aber das Buch ist schon 535 (Sartplatz der Gleitschirmflieger),
der Kehberg 575 und die  Neunkircherhöhe ist sogar 605 m.
Dort steht der Kaiserturm (schöne Aussicht), wo ich in letzter Zeit viel durch den Wald brumme. Das Laub liegt dort bis 15 cm hoch.
Das reinste Tieflaubfahren.............

Wie sieht`s aus mit  einem neuen Termin?
Wohin wir dann fahren können wir ja noch entscheiden
und wie das Wetter ist, werden wir sowieso erst kurz vorher wissen.

Ich hatte ja schon mal den 17.12. vorgeschlagen,
oder ist das schon zu nah an Weihnachten?


----------



## jatschek (26. November 2006)

Also jetzt blick nicht so ganz durch. Falls es nicht zuviel Mühe macht, könnt ihr nochmal genau die Höhenangaben für folgende Berge geben?

-Starkenburg
-Felsenmeer
-Melibokus

@4x4: Das mit dem Laub nervt wirklich. Bergauf wie auch Bergab. Bergauf denkt man, man hat Schlamm unter den Reifen und Bergab ist man nur am Rutschen.


----------



## 4x4 (27. November 2006)

Bensheim ca. 100 m
Starkenburg (Schloßberg) 295
Felsenmeer (Felsberg) 514
Meli 517,4 m


----------



## big block (27. November 2006)

hallösche gemeinde...

die terminplanung scheint ja etwas schwierig zu sein... was haltet ihr denn davon wenn wir parallel zur langfristigen planung per PN die telefonnummern austauschen und uns einfach auch mal kurzfristig zusammentelefonieren?  

ist doch schade wenn man liest das der ein oder andere am wochenende fast im selben revier unterwegs war und doch alle allein gefahren sind...


----------



## big block (27. November 2006)

ach noch was anderes...gehört eigentlich nicht in diesen fred aber weil wir ja alle aus der gegend sind..

gibt´s eigentlich einen fred wo über regionale händlererfahrungen gesprochen wurde?? 

einen tip von der letzten tour hab ich schon ausprobiert und der macht einen guten eindruck.. hat aber logischerweise nicht alle marken


----------



## Micro767 (27. November 2006)

bei mir war es gestern nur ne schönes Tour im hessichsen Ried ohne hm aber herrlich bei dem Wetter in der Sonne zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (27. November 2006)

@ big block

für die Händler würd ich nen neuen fred empfehlen

für die Touren würd ich einfach hier rein schreiben wenn Du weißt was Du vorhast und parallel nen "last minute biking" Eintrag machen. Tel. bringt da bestimmt nicht viel.

@all
Also nächster Termin bisher 17.12.06 ! Treffpunkt ? Uhrzeit ? Tourenvorschläge ? Eintrag ins "last minutebiking" ?


----------



## big block (27. November 2006)

o.k. ich mach einen händlerfred auf...

last minute biking?.... ich bin am WE nicht online... dann ist es für spontanaktionen nur noch per tel möglich


----------



## jatschek (27. November 2006)

4x4 schrieb:


> Bensheim ca. 100 m
> Starkenburg (Schloßberg) 295
> Felsenmeer (Felsberg) 514
> Meli 517,4 m



Danke schön


----------



## 4x4 (1. Dezember 2006)

Big block und ich haben uns am So. 03.12. 10:00 am Parkplatz Balkhausen
Ortausgang Richtung Jugenheim (am Talhof) verabredet.
Wer sich uns anschließen will ist herzlich eingeladen.

Als Maximalstrecke ist geplant:


big block schrieb:


> hätte noch eine idee:
> start parkplatz balkhausen -> offroad rüber ins stettbachtal -> waldweg hoch nach ober beerbach -> strasse zum frankenstein -> rinne runter -> strasse wieder hoch -> langer singletrail über magnetfelsen bis runter nach seeheim -> oberhalb seeheim über goldschmidts park und querung stettbachtal hoch zum schloß heiligenberg -> singeltrail runter nach seeheim -> waldweg hoch zum melibokus -> singeltrail bis zum parkplatz balkhausen  schätze ca. 2,5 -3h fahrzeit mit spaßgarantie
> und?



Je nach Tagesform und Wetter sind natürlich Änderungen möglich.
Zur Zeit sind Niederschläge  erst abends vorhergesagt.
Temp. ca. 11°C.
Aber das hatten wir ja schon mal.......
http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/neuostheim_mannheim

Falls jemand mitfahren will, bitte hier anmelden.
Wir warten bis max. 10:15.


----------



## Micro767 (4. Dezember 2006)

und wie wars ?


----------



## 4x4 (4. Dezember 2006)

Ich bin immer noch platt.

Beim letzten Anstieg ( knapp 400 Hm auf ca. 4,5 km Länge ), bin ich etwas eingebrochen......
Ich hätte unterwegs was futtern und mehr trinken müssen (es war einfach keine Zeit!).
So habe ich meine 4 Bananen und 3 Riegel erst am Aussichtsturm vom Meli runterbekommen.

Die Strecke hat mir trotzdem super gefallen, die Rinne war der Hammer auch ohne Sprünge.
Dann die Burgenroute mit Ihren Talquerungen, zwischendrin immer wieder Singetrails 
über Baumstämme, durch Schlammrinnen und Geröllsektionen, wo es mir den Sattel nur so in dem Magen gehauen hat.......
und alles ohne Gabel. Du kannst Dir vorstellen, welche Oberarme ich danach hatte.

Fazit:
ca. 35 km, 1050 Hm, 2,5 Std.
bei pefektem Wetter und schöner Sicht von Frankfurt bis in die Pfalz.
Big Block war echt gut drauf. 

Spätestens wenn mein Stereo da ist fahr ich die Strecke noch mal.
Soll jetzt doch Januar werden.

Schade, dass wir nur zu zweit waren.


----------



## big block (5. Dezember 2006)

das war dieses jahr bislang für mich die königsetappe  einfach super hat alles gepasst wetter (nur sonne 11°C + sicht), strecke, (kleinst-)team  

4x4 hat recht, eigentlich ist es ja mehr eine strecke für all mountain bikes und wir sind unseren "seniorenfreeridehardcore"   mit den alten hardtails gefahren... ist aber gut für die fahrtechnik  

mit dem schweren freerider hätte ich bestimmt eine stunde länger gebraucht.... über 1000hm und die entsprechenden trails fordern ihren tribut

vielleicht kommen das nächste mal ja ein paar mehr mit!!
bis denne (mit schweren beinen  )


----------



## Schwarzer Biker (6. Dezember 2006)

singletrails? schlammrinnen? shidde - hätte mir auch spaß gemacht! nächstes mal bin ich dabei... (wenn´s nicht vor weihnachten ist)


----------

